# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  القدر في القرآن الكريم

## حفيدة عمر بن الخطاب

* : القدر في القرآن الكريم*
*      لقد تحدث القرآن الكريم كثيرا عن القدر، وعن تأثيره الحتمي في سلوك الإنسان. الآية(23)من "سورة المرسلات"، يقول الله تعالى: << فقدرنا فنعم القادرون >>  وتوضح تلك الآية شيئا هاما، وهو مدح القدر، وقد استحق المدح بلفظ نعم لأن ما قدر الله لصالح الكائن الحي وليست ضده، ونلاحظ ذلك في لفظ نعم.*
* وفي الآية(49)من سورة القمر يقول تعالى: << إنا كل شيء خلقناه بقدر >>*
* ونلاحظ من الآية حتمية قدرية كل شيء، فكل ماهو شيء له حتمية قدرية في جانب حددته الآية الكريمة، وهو جانب خلقه، ولفظ الخلق قد تكرر صراحة مرتبطا بالقدر ومعنى ذلك........... أن كل شيء، والشيء هو ما شاء الخالق، والشيء المشاء يشتمل على المخلوق وغير المخلوق، فالإنسان ككائن حي مخلوق، وهو شيء في الوقت نفسه، والقرآن الكريم ليس مخلوقا، ولكنه شيء.*
* تذكر الآية الكريمة،إذا ما تأملناها على أن كل شيء خلقه الله، إنما خلقه بقدر أي بنظام مقدر له من قبل، ونفهم ضمنيا من هذه الآية أن قدر الشيء يتدخل في خلقه، وما يتعلق بذلك من متعلقات أخرى، لأن الخلق يعني إيجاد الهيئة الخاصة بالكائن الحي من العدم، ومنحه ما يريد له الله من إمكانيات تتيح له أن يؤدي رسالته التي وجد من أجلها في الحياة.*
* يمثل ذلك المعنى العام للآية الكريمة، لكن بتأملنا للمعنى العلمي لهذه الآية << إنا كل شيء خلقناه بقدر>>*
* الخلق يعني الإيجاد من العدم، ومن ثم يكون معنى الآية الكريمة أن كل شيء وجد من عدم وجد بقدر، والشيء يعني كل ما وجد من عدم، ومن ثم فهو تعبير عام عن جميع الموجودات، فكل ما هو موجود شيء، ومن ثم فالشيء يعبر عن الإلكترون الذي يدور غير محدد الوضع، والجين الموجود داخل نواة الخلية الحية ليوجهها طبقا لما يحمل من معلومات.*
* لكن هل يعني ربط القدر بالخلق في الآية الكريمة أن المقصود قدرية الخلق فقط؟ إن هذا غير منطقي تماما، ولأوضح ذلك سأسوق هذا المثال، ولله المثل الأعلى: فلنفرض أن مخترعا ما قد ابتكر طائرة، هل انصب فكره فقط على صناعة الطائرة، أم امتد فكره ليشمل:         * 
*-صناعة الطائرة.-صيانة الطائرة في حالة حدوث أعطال .-تصور للمدى الاستخدامي للطائرة.-تصور لسلوك الطائرة عند استخدامها.وغير ذلك.*
* إذن، فحينما نقرأ الآية الكريمة << إنا كل شيء خلقناه بقدر >>  فإن ذلك يعني لو طبقنا على الإلكترون وما يتعلق به، فإن ذلك يشتمل على: أين يوجد الإلكترون؟ وكيف يتحرك؟.........إلخ.*
* أما إذا طبقنا ما تحصلنا عليه-اجتهادا-من خلال تأملنا للآية الكريمة على الخلية الحية، فإن ذلك يشتمل على:*
* مختلف العمليات الحيوية التي تحدث داخل الخلية، ومختلف التكوينات التي تدخل فيها الخلية، والتي تشمل مختلف الأنسجة.*
* إذن فالقدر أوسع وأعم مما نتصور؛ فهو يشتمل على كل ما يتعلق بالكائن الحي بأشياء حياتية أو غير حياتية.* 
* لكن هل يقف القدر عند حد تحديد ما يتعلق بالكائن الحي من عمليات حيوية وخلافها؟*
* إن الآية الكريمة تجيب لنا عن ذلك الاستفسار، حيث يقول الله تعالى < وأنه هو أضحك وأبكى > << وأنه هو أمات و أحيا >>*
*فلنتأمل الآية الكريمة، ونلاحظ أن الضحك قدر وأن البكاء قدر، وأن الغنى قدر، وأن الفقر قدر ،وأن .......إلخ.*
*إنه لأمر عجاب: أن نضحك لأن القدر يشاء أن نضحك؟**!**   ونبكي لأن القدر شاء لنا أن نبكي؟*
*إذن فسعادتنا قدر، وشقاءنا قدر، وكدرنا قدر، حبنا قدر كراهيتنا قدر.إنه هو ذاك ما عبر عنه رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم-في حديثه الشريف"الأرواح جنود مجندة، ما توافق منها ائتلف، وما تنافر منها اختلف" البخاري.*
*يقول الله تعالى في الآية(1-4)من سورة (القلم):<<اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق1 خلق الإنسان من علق 2اقرأ وربك الأكرم3 الذي علم بالقلم 4علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم>>.إن القراءة هنا اقترنت بالخلق، والخلق يعني الإيجاد من العدم، ثم يذكر الحق مثالا لأسمى درجات الخلق-خلق الإنسان الذي كرمه الله، وجعله خليفة.إن أمامنا سؤالا ملحا يفرض نفسه:*
*كيف يقرأ الإنسان الوجود؟*
*قراءة.....، وآية قراءة.....قراءة وجود**!** .....إن القراءة تعني وجود معلومة يمكن أن تقرأ..... نعم هي تلك، هذه المعلومة، تلك الكلمة، قدر الوجود، لذا عبر عنها ذلك الصوفي البسيط بقوله متمتما:   "في البداية كانت كلمة".*
*أنظر إلى المعنى الدقيق الذي يخاطب الله به عباده << الذي علم بالقلم >> ، وها نحن نقف لنقول أي قلم هل هو نوع من أقلامنا، أم نوع آخر لا نعلمه؟... إنه قلم الإرادة والقدر..، والذي قدر للكائن كل ما سيكون له.*
*ثم نكمل الآية معا:<< علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم>>.*
*فقد علمنا بالقدر ما لم نعلم، وهل كل إنسان يولد يعلم مرة أخرى بالقلم ما لا يعلم، إن هذا أمر غير منطقي، ومن ثم كان لفظ علم مقرونا بأول إنسان، لكن لو رجعنا مع الآية الكريمة عند قوله تعالى قبل لفظ علم نجده سبحانه يقول:*
*<< خلــــــق الإنســـــــان من علـــق>>*
*إذن فمرحلة التعليم مقرونة بالتكوين الجنيني، وكأن المعنى عند أول تكون للخلية الجنينية يتم تعليم الإنسان ما لم يعلم.*
*و هذا يوصلنا إلى درجة اليقين بوجود شيء ما يحمل هذا التعليم الإلهي داخل خلية الجنين إنها الكلمة، قدر الإنسان، لوحه المحفور المسطر عليه كل ما يتعلق بحياته ، وهذا لا يتعلق بالإنسان فحسب، بل يتعلق بغيره من الكائنات سواء كانت كائنات حية أو غير حية، فلكل كائن قدره، ليصبح القدر في النهاية قدر الكون الذي بدأ بالكلمة، وينتهي بالكلمة:*
*<< كما بدأنا أول خلق نعيده وعدا علينا إنا كنا فاعلين >>**إذن فالقدر كلمة، كم معلوماتي يلخص حياة الكائن، ويحكيها، فيه نجد كل ما يتعلق بالكائن:*
* ما هيته ،حجمه ، طوله ، قوته ، مدى قابليته للتغير ، سعادته ، سلوكه ، عمره ، و يبقى الشيء المهم، أن الله أراد لنا أن نعرف بعضا من القدر، لكن تبقى أشياء لا يعلمها إلا من سطرها بالقلم.*
* لكن ما الذي يحمل هذا القدر للكائن، وهل هو شيء واحد في كل الكائنات.*
* إن حامل القدر هو* *adn**  عن طريق الجينات فكل جينة تحمل شفرة وراثية، تحمل أمرا معينا وهذا* *adn** ينتقل من الأصول إلى الفروع(من الآباء إلى الأبناء)فيحمل بذلك معلومات كانت مطمورة في الأصول لتظهر في الفروع وإذا ما تتبعنا سلسلة انتقال* *adn** فإننا نصل إلى أبينا آدم ونحن كما نعلم أن آدم خلق من تراب الأرض جميعا ففيه الصالح وغير الصالح، بمعنى آخر أن* *adn** سيدنا آدم كان يحمل معلومات وراثية خيرة(تربة صالحة)ومعلومات وراثية فيها شر(تربة غير صالحة)وقد انتقلت تلك المعلومات إلى أبنائه عن طريق* *adn** ولذلك قد يقول قائل أنا مجبور على المعصية لأن معلوماتي الوراثية تحملها والجواب بل أنت-أيها العاصي-الذي هجت في صلب آدم باستعدادك للفساد والإلحاد ولو لم يخرج آدم من الجنة لبقيت أيها الفاجر فيها وهذا لا يليق.*
*فالقدر هو علم الله تعالى الكاشف لما يكون، علما مسجلا في أم الكتاب.. وبالتالي فكل ما كان وما يكون، هو الصورة الحسية في هذا العالم للقدر.. فكل شيء يخلق بعلم سابق محدد(مقدر)من الله تعالى.. << إنا كل شيء خلقناه بقدر>> القمر49.*
*   وهكذا نرى أن لكل من مسألتي القضاء والقدر حدودها الخاصة بها.. فليس كل ما قضاه الله تعالى منهجا لعباده، سيختاره هؤلاء العباد، وبالتالي سيصبح قدرا. وليس كل ما يكون من قدر يقع في هذا العالم-بالنسبة للمسائل المنهجية-يوافق قضاء الله تعالى المنهجي.. بينما نرى أن القضاء الكوني(الجبري)هو دائما داخل ساحة القدر، لأن تفاعل الإنسان مع القضاء الكوني بعيد عن إرادته واختياره، فما قضاه الله تعالى كونيا سيحدث.. وهكذا نرى أن القدر يتكون من وجهتين:*
*  1-قدر الإرادة المرتبط بالوجود الإلهي المطلق،وبالإراد  ة الإلهية،وبالعلم الإلهي المطلق، الذي يحيط إحاطة مطلقة بالغيب المطلق.. وكل ذلك خارج إطار المدة والمكان والزمان.. لذلك فهو يمثل القدر المسجل في أم الكتاب..*
*  2-قدر المشيئة المرتبط بالوجود الحادث للمخلوقات، وبالمشيئة الإلهية، وبالعلم الإلهي المشاهد، وبإحاطة الله تعالى لجانبه المادي للغيب(الغيب المقيد).. وكل ذلك داخل إطار المدة والمكان والزمان.. لذلك فهو يمثل الجانب المادي للقدر.*
*ولننظر إلى النصوص القرآنية التالية، التي تصور لنا قدر الإرادة، والموجود في أم الكتاب، بعيدا عن إطار المادة والمكان والزمان..* 
*<< وعنده مفاتيح الغيب لا يعلمها إلا هو ويعلم ما في البر والبحر وما تسقط من ورقة إلا يعلمها ولا حبة في ظلمات الأرض ولا رطب ولا يابس إلا في كتاب مبين >>  الأنعام: 6/59 .*
* << لولا كتاب من الله سبق لمسكم فيما أخذتم عذاب عظيـــــــــم >>  الأنفال: 8/68.*
* << ألم تعلم أن الله يعلم ما في السماء والأرض إن ذلك في كتاب إن ذلك على الله يسير>>  الحج: 22/70.*
* << وما من غائبة في السماء والأرض إلا في كتاب مبين>>  النمل: 27/75.*
* << ما أصاب من مصيبة في الأرض ولا في أنفسكم إلا في كتاب من قبل أن نبرأها إن ذلك على الله يسير>> الحديد: 57/22.*
* ووجه القدر(قدر الإرادة )لا يعلمه إلا الله تعالى، ولا يشاهده إلا هو.*
*ولننظر إلى النصوص القرآنية التالية، التي تصور لنا قدر المشيئة، الذي يمثل الوجه المادي للقدر،في إطار المادة والمكان والزمان.. أي نزول القدر من أم الكتاب، إلى ساحة المادة والمكان والزمان المحددة لكل حادثة.*
*<< والله يكتب ما يبيتون فأعرض عنهم وتوكل على الله>>  النساء: 4/81.*
* << إن رسلنا يكتبون ما تمكرون >>  يونس: 10/21.*
* << كلا سنكتب ما يقول ونمد له من العذاب مدا >>  مريم: 19/79.*
*  << بلى ورسلنا لديهم يكتبون >> الزخرف: 43/80. << إنا كنا نستنسخ ما كنتم تعملون >>  الجاثية: 45/29.*
*وهذا الوجه من القدر يمكن أن تشاهده المخلوقات، بعد انقضاء أحداثه في إطار المكان والزمان.. وكتابته ضمن هذا الإطار، هي من أجل إقامة الحجة البالغة يوم القيمة على عمل الإنسان وسعيه في حياته الدنيا.*
* ولننظر بعمق إلى السورة القرآنية التالية، لنرى كيف أنها تحمل صورة لوجهي القدر.. قدر الإرادة في أم الكتاب، خارج إطار المدة والمكان والزمان، وقدر المشيئة الذي يترجمه في هذا المعلم.* 
* << لكل أجل كتاب38 يمحوا الله ما يشاء ويثبت وعنده أم الكتاب39>> الرعد: 13/38-39.* 
*فعلم الله تعالى المشاهد للحادثة أثناء انسيابها في إطار المكان والزمان، وإحاطة مشيئة الله تعالى بذلك في كل نقطة من منحنى حياة هذه الحادثة، وهو ما نحس به ونتفاعل معه في حياتنا الدنيا.. عبارة عن ترجمة مكانية زمانية،لما علمه الله تعالى بعلمه المطلق، وما هو مكتوب عنده خارج إطار المادة والمكان والزمان.*
*بعض المراجع*
*-من العقيدة إلى الثورة ج4/د حسن حنفي/دار التنوير، المركز الثقافي العربي/ط1-1988.*
*-معجزة القرآن في خلق الإنسان/محمد متولي الشعراوي/مكتبة التراث الإسلامي/ط1*
*كبرى اليقينيات الكونية/محمد سعيد رمضان البوطي/دارالفكر المعاصر بيروت، دارالفكر دمشق/إعادة تصوير /ط8-1982-2001*
*-القضاء والقدر في ضوء الكتاب والسنة/عبد الرحمان بن صالح المحمود/دار الوطن/ط2-1997.*
*-قصة الخلق من التكوين إلى التكوير/طلال غزال/دارالكتب العلمية بيروت/ط1-2001*
*  -قصة الخلق/محمد متولي الشعراوي/أعده وعلق عليه وقدم له عبد الرحيم محمد متولي الشعراوي/المكتبة التوفيقية/دط-دت.*
*-في ظلال القرآن مج1/سيد قطب/دار الشروق/ط16-1990.*
*   -القدر/عدنان الرفاعي/ المكتبة العلمية دمشق/ط2-2002.*
*   -القدر عند ابن تيمية/الشيخ راشد الغنوشي/المركز المغاربي للبحوث والترجمة/ط2-1999*

----------

